# Laptop für Minecraft und alltägliches gesucht



## Default (11. Dezember 2017)

*Laptop für Minecraft und alltägliches gesucht*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hoffe auf eine kleine Kaufberatrung für einen möglichst günstigen (Preis/Leistung) Laptop. Ich bin leider schon ne ganze Weile raus und der ist auch nicht für mich 

Zu den Anforderungen:

*Budget:* So wenig wie nötig  Ich hoffe bei 400€ zu bleiben
*Anwendungsbereich:* Hausaufgaben, Office, Surfen, Youtube, Skype und MineCraft. Zu letzterem finde ich widersprüchliche Info´s wegen der Systemvorraussetzungen.
*Bildschirmgröße:* 17 Zoll wären gut
*Bildschirmauflösung:* Hat keine Priorität. Gut wäre schön, aber ich nehme was da ist.
*Glare/Matt:* Vorzugsweise Matt, ist aber auch unwichtig.
*Akkulaufzeit:* So viel wie möglich. Das hätte schon eher priorität.
*Gewicht:* So wenig wie möglich. Aber das hat auch wenig priorität.

*Festplatte:* Ich denke eine SSD sollte heutzutage schon drin sein, oder wenigstens nachzurüsten. Wobei ich kaum glaube das sich das selbst nachrüsten lohnt.

Entschuldigt die vielen schwammigen aussagen, aber wenn man nach einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss sucht, nimmt man halt was da ist. Wichtig ist das die Anforderungen  (Schule/Office/Minecraft) erfüllt werden. 
Ich wäre euch für mehrere Vorschläge dankbar, da ich nicht so recht weiß in welcher region ich schauen muss.
Einzelne vorschläge zu den Komponenten reichen mir auch, dann auch ich mir einige Notebooks raus.

Danke schon mal


----------



## amdahl (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Minecraft und alltägliches gesucht*

In anderen Worten, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Spieletauglich, lange Akkulaufzeit, 17", leicht, SSD, 400€. Soll er noch Kekse backen können 
Entschuldige den schnippischen Kommentar, aber das geht einfach nicht.
Erster Ansatzpunkt wäre bei der Größe auf 15" zu gehen. Das spart Gewicht und kostet weniger. Kaum einer schleppt freiwillig einen 17" Laptop in die Schule mit.


----------



## Mar0815 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Minecraft und alltägliches gesucht*

Welche Anforderungen hast du beim zocken? Willst du das Minecraft nur läuft oder sollen auch noch mods/höchste Einstellungen ordentlich gehen?


----------



## airXgamer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Minecraft und alltägliches gesucht*

Notebook bis 400 €

Ich crossposte hier einfach mal, die Anforderungen scheinen bis auf die Zielgruppe übereinzustimmen.


----------



## DJPX (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Laptop für Minecraft und alltägliches gesucht*

Wie Zukunftssicher soll der Laptop sein? Möchtest du den Laptop eher länger nutzen oder wieder nach ca 1-2 Jahren einen neuen kaufen?
Wenn du ein bissen mehr (richtig)investierst kannst du den Laptop  auch länger benutzen. (Bei Laptops ist normalerweise die Grafikkarte das Problem)


----------

